# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Mroczki przed oczami i ból głowy

## rg__

Witam. Nie wiem czy dobrze temat umieszczam w dziale neurologicznym, ale mam problem, który bardzo mi przeszkadza. Robią mi się mroczki przed oczami, a wręcz czarne plamy. Towarzyszą przy tym zaburzenia mowy (nie wyraźnie mówię, jakbym była pijana, nawet kiedyś w szkole miałam nie przyjemną sytuację, dyrektor chciał wzywać policję i moją mamę, że jestem upojona alkoholem), na wymioty mi się zbiera, drętwienie dłoni i stóp. Zjawisko to trwa ok. 30 minut, później widzę normalnie, ale to się przeradza w potężny  ból głowy , jakby mi miało zaraz ją rozwalić. Jestem wtedy już totalnie nie do życia przez dwa dni, tylko się położyć i leżeć. Piję wtedy Aspirynę przeciw migrenowym bólom głowy (500mg). Dużo osób zadaje mi pytanie czy się zdenerwowałam przed całym 'atakiem'... Otóż nie, nigdy to nie było wskutek zdenerwowania, bierze się znikąd, nawet kiedyś relaksując się leżałam na hamaku i to nastąpiło.

Byłam u lekarza rodzinnego, opisałam wszystko tak jak tutaj, dostałam skierowanie na badanie krwi - wszystko z krwią ok, później skierowanie do kardiologa - po badaniach wyszło z sercem wszystko ok, dalej skierowanie do neurologa, tam zakładali mi taki gumowy czepek na głowę i robili badanie na komputerze i wyszło, że wszystko jest tak jak być powinno! Ta choroba nie ma związku z okulistą, widzę bardzo dobrze, wręcz mam sokoli wzrok... To jest na pewno na tle układu nerwowego, żaden lekarz nie potrafił stwierdzić co mi dolega.

Nie potrafię określić co ile się tak dzieje, to występuje rożnie, czasem raz na pół roku, czasem dwa razy na 3 miesiące, czasem raz na dwa miesiące...

Mam 18 lat, nigdy na nic poważnie nie chorowałam, pierwszy raz doświadczyłam tego jak miałam 13 lat.

Dodam jeszcze na wszelki wypadek, że kiedy chodzę do szkoły śpię ok. 8 godzin, i piję kawę zawsze rano o 6.00 i po szkole o 16.00, ale myślę, że to nie ma z tym związku.

Proszę, pomóżcie mi jak możecie, to jest naprawdę bardzo uciążliwe, nigdy nie wiem kiedy to nastąpi, najbardziej boję się, że dopadnie mnie jak będę miała maturę albo egzamin na prawo jazdy, wtedy będę mogła się już ze zaliczeniem pożegnać : (((

----------


## Krzysztof

Najprawdopodobniej cierpisz na migrenę z aurą - owe mroczki przed oczami to tak zwana aura migreny. W takim przypadku jedyne, co możesz zrobić to przyjmować leki przepisane przez neurologa, być może konieczne jest przyjmowanie leków codziennie. Być może ewentualnie onieczne są badania obrazowe Twojej głowy, aby wykluczyć, że przyczyną dolegliwości są zmiany w mózgu - tutaj decyzja powinna należeć do Twojego neurologa. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukaj po roznych portalach medycznych co mogą powodować takie objawy, teraz jest bardzo dużo dobrych stron, ja bym podejżewała migrenę więc przeczytaj Objawy migreny - Wszystkie artykuły | abcmigrena.pl . Oprócz tego możesz tam też napisać do eksperta, może Ci poleci jakie jeszcze badania zrobic

----------


## MigotkaMS

rg__ jak się czujesz? Coś się zmieniło od ostatniej wizyty na forum? Jakieś diagnozy, leczenie? 

Ja niestety mam podobne objawy. Jednak w moim przypadku od pewnego czasu występuje to coraz częściej (dwa razy w tygodniu). Gdy tylko pojawiają się mroczki biorę tabletke p/bólową i do drętwienia i zaburzeń mowy nie dochodzi, po ustąpieniu zaburzeń wzroku zaczyna boleć mnie głowa i czuję się otępiała. Na drugi dzień jak gdyby nigdy nic wstaję z łóżka i funkcjonuję jak normalny, zdrowy człowiek. 
Morfologia w normie, TK również nie wykazał zmian, wzrok wzorowy, unikam kawy, alkoholu i papierosów, ćwiczę niemal codziennie, piję dużo wody, nadmierny stres odpada... naprawdę od zawsze dbam o dietę i zdrowy tryb życia. Cierpię już na tachykardię (przyczyny nie stwierdzono), zalecono mi propranolol 3x1, który dość różnie się spisuje jednak nie ma wpływu na występowanie wyżej wymienionych objawów. 
Neurolodzy jedyne co mogą mi powiedzieć to to, że jestem zbyt młoda (21lat) by coś poważnego mogło się dziać przy takich wynikach badań. Przy rozpoznaniu wpisują migrenę jednak ze znakiem zapytania. Żaden z nich nie jest do końca pewien o co tu chodzi i jak się z tym uporać.
Szukam własnego sposobu nie tyle na zapobieganie co na zmniejszenie intensywności i częstotliwości tych ataków. 
Jeśli komuś z czytelników coś pomogło, proszę nie milczeć. 
Mi brakuje już pomysłów...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam  36 lat i dokładnie  takie  same objawy jak w cytowanej poniżej wypowiedzi - dostałam lek cinie który ma mi pomóc i stopniowo wyeliminować te ataki - zobaczymy

Ja niestety mam podobne objawy. Jednak w moim przypadku od pewnego czasu występuje to coraz częściej (dwa razy w tygodniu). Gdy tylko pojawiają się mroczki biorę tabletke p/bólową i do drętwienia i zaburzeń mowy nie dochodzi, po ustąpieniu zaburzeń wzroku zaczyna boleć mnie głowa i czuję się otępiała. Na drugi dzień jak gdyby nigdy nic wstaję z łóżka i funkcjonuję jak normalny, zdrowy człowiek. 
Morfologia w normie, TK również nie wykazał zmian, wzrok wzorowy, unikam kawy, alkoholu i papierosów, ćwiczę niemal codziennie, piję dużo wody, nadmierny stres odpada... naprawdę od zawsze dbam o dietę i zdrowy tryb życia. Cierpię już na tachykardię (przyczyny nie stwierdzono), zalecono mi propranolol 3x1, który dość różnie się spisuje jednak nie ma wpływu na występowanie wyżej wymienionych objawów. 
Neurolodzy jedyne co mogą mi powiedzieć to to, że jestem zbyt młoda (21lat) by coś poważnego mogło się dziać przy takich wynikach badań. Przy rozpoznaniu wpisują migrenę jednak ze znakiem zapytania. Żaden z nich nie jest do końca pewien o co tu chodzi i jak się z tym uporać.
Szukam własnego sposobu nie tyle na zapobieganie co na zmniejszenie intensywności i częstotliwości tych ataków. 
Jeśli komuś z czytelników coś pomogło, proszę nie milczeć. 
Mi brakuje już pomysłów...[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

Witam, ja miałem przez 7 lat tą migrenę z aurą i doszło wówczas do choroby zwanej śniegiem optycznym, światłowstrętu i ciągłych zawrotów głowy (nawet 10-20 razy na codzień) a od kilku dni błędnik albo coś z głową co powoduje, że kręci mi się w głowie co 2min. oraz tiki nerwowe. Radzę wam jak najszybciej wyelminować tą migrenę bo moje skutki są za nad to poważne i nikomu ich nie życzę. (bo tak się żyć nie da  :Frown:  ) Teraz się zaczynam dopiero leczyc u neurologa i zobaczymy co wyjdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Typowa migrena. Ja polecam koniecznie wizytę u neurologa - tylko on może pomóc. Migrenę można skutecznie leczyć, czego jestem doskonałym przykładem. Moja migrena też była okropna, ale w odpowiednim momencie trafiłam do dobrego lekarza Teraz przyjmuję leki, a ból mnie chwyta bardzo rzadko.

----------


## parafa

a mogę wiedzieć jakie leki na migrenę przepisał Ci lekarz i jakie dawkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam podobnie, tylko że wszystko jest czarne. Mam wtedy zawroty głowy. Nie wiem co robić. Mam też większość objawów anemii. Chyba pójdę do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak wyglądaja te mroczki? Jak cieniutki włos i na końcu czarna kropeczka? Jesli tak to może to byc taki nicień - włosogłówka. Spróbuj przetrzeć oczy kilka razy dziennie naparem z cząbru. Powinny zniknąć po kilku dniach. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. mam 20 lat i dokladnie to samo procz klopotow z mowieniem. w podstawowce sie to zaczelo i pojawialo sie co jakis czas. co pare miesiecy lub ok. 3 razy do roku. pozniej ustapilo i juz jakies 6 lat sie nie pojawialo, do przed wczoraj. znow mialam mroczek, ciemna plame w lewym oku po boku. tak ze gdy patrzylam na wprost to nic nie widzialam po mojej lewej stronie. po mniej wiecej dwudziestu minutach przeszlo ale strasznie bolala mnie glowa jeszcze przez pol dnia, mniej wiecej na srodku czola i w okolicy gornych zatok miedzy oczami. nigdy nie bylam z tym u zadnego lekarza, w podstawowce nie wiedzialam nawet jak to okreslic, moja mama to krotko mowiac olala. oprocz tego zawsze bylam zdrowa i w dobrej kondycji. jesli ktos wie co to moze byc to prosze o pomoc. boje sie ze moze sie to nasilic lub z czasem przerodzic w cos naprawde powaznego. ciesze sie tez ze nie jestem jedyna z tym problemem. pozdrawiam. Ola

----------


## Hugo

Migrena nie jest oznaka poważniejszych chorób,jednakże ból może się nasilić ale niewiele,  ja też na to choruje ale mam tylko aurę i potem ból nic więcej.
Ta choroba jest nieuleczalna i przykra gdyż nigdy nie można przewidzieć ataku ani całkowicie wyleczyć to jest wróg na całe życie.

----------


## eewap

Nie żebym cieszyła się z Waszego problemu, ale fajnie wiedzieć, że nie jestem sama...
U mnie takie objawy zaczęły się ok dwóch miesięcy temu. Siedząc w pracy pojawił się mroczek z boku prawego oka i z czasem rozprzestrzenił się na całe, uniemożliwiając mi widzenie, po ok 20min minął i rozpoczął się niesamowity  ból głowy  - jestem naprawdę odporna na ból, ale to przewyższało wszystko. Z początku myślałam, że to ze zdenerwowania, spowodowanego chwilową utratą wzorku. W ciągu kilku kolejnych dni nie czułam się 'swojo' ze swoją głową. Po jakimś czasie ataki się powtórzyły, mroczki pojawiały się też na drugim oku (prawe oko zaczyna się z boku, lewe od środka) i wystraszona poszłam do lekarza. Na początku podejrzewali zmiany w mózgu, potem zmiany hormonalne spowodowane tabletkami antykoncepcyjnymi. Zrobiono mi dokładne badania krwi, wzroku (ciśnienie, dno itp itd), TK i okazało się, że jestem wzorem zdrowia! stąd diagnoza - migrena. Miałam spokój przez jakiś miesiąc i wczoraj koleżanka przypomniała o sobie ze zdwojoną siłą...dzisiaj wraz z moją ważącą tonę głową czuję się jakby ktoś walnął mnie obuchem. 
Zasadnicze pytanie - znacie jakieś leki, krople (słyszałam kiedyś o takich rozpuszczanych z wodą), które mogą pomóc? Mój znajomy lekarz jest zdania, że najlepsza jest etopiryna, ale nie pomaga za bardzo. Jeśli ktokolwiek cokolwiek wie, proszę podzielcie się...

----------


## Kamiloo

Mam niestety to samo i mam to juz tak długo, że nawet nie pamietam od kiedy. Pierwszy raz jak pamiętam to jakos na komuni, teraz mam 20 lat. Wczesniej jakos sobie radziłem z tym problemem,ponieważ gdy tylko zaczynały się plamy przed oczami to szedłem spac. Gdy się budziłem to zostawał juz tylko  ból głowy  ale tylko przy mocnym poruszaniu głową. Teraz zaczyna to sie robic bardzo uciążliwe ( sam nie wiem jak zdałem prawko bo nawet podczas konca egzaminu pojawiły się plamy, a o maturze to nawet nie wspomne  :Frown:  ). Zrobiłem wszystkie badania jakie zostały powyżej opisane i również wyszło, że jestem zdrow jak ryba. Nie mam pojecia co juz robic, teraz juz nie jest tak prosto, że moge spac kiedy chce. Szukam pomocy gdzie sie da.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kilka lat temu wystąpiły po raz pierwszy u mnie takie objawy i wybralam się do lekarza rodzinnego. Przepisał mi magnez i po kilku dniach regularnego zażywania mroczki i  bóle głowy  ustąpiły. Od tamtej pory jak zaczynają mi się na nowo pojawiać podobne objawy wiem, że zaczyna brakować mi w organizmie magnezu.

----------


## Hubert Prabucki

Tego typu objawy mogą być też związane z zaburzeniem przepływu krwi w tętnicach kręgowych. Badaniem, które może potwierdzić lub wykluczyć taki stan rzeczy jest badanie doplerowskie przepływu krwi. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Siedzę właśnie z tym moim bólem przed komputerem po 2 ibumach forte i trochę otępiała szukam i czytam. Z perspektywy czasu ciekawa jestem i zamiaruję udać się z tm do lekarza, bo zauważyłam że bóle te mogą coś mieć wspólnego z hormonami. Pierwszy raz pojawiło się to u mnie w wieku 15 lat dłuuugo nic, 21lat ciąża początek nasilenie ataków, po ciąży cilest bóle, mercilon bóle, neurolog polomigran, 10 lat z przeciwbólowymi nawet 2 razy w tygodniu ataki, albo pół roku spokoju. Druga ciąża początek nasilenie ataków po ciąży 2 lata nic i powitałam bóle w zeszłym roku w listopadzie i teraz przed miesiączką lub w czasie mam w pogotowiu ibum który przestaje działać i to mnie przeraża ketonal nie działa wogóle. Ratuuunku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Ja raz na jakis czas (czasm raz na rok, czasem raz na 2 lata, czasem raz na 3 miesiace...) mam plamki przed oczami. Zaczyna sie powoli az w ponkcie kulminacyjnym prawie nic nie widze. Zazwyczaj towarzyszy temu ucisk glowy (czasem mocniejszy czasem slabszy ale nie jest to zwalajacy z nog ból). Pierwszym razem też miałam problemy z mowieniem teraz jest tylko duzy problem ze wzrokiem.
Niby bylam u lekarza pare lat temu, zrobilam eeg ale zapis byl nieprawidlowy, w kazdym razie lekarze olali, ja w jakims sensie tez.
Oczywiscie przerazam sie za kazdym razem kiedy to zlo znowu przychodzi.. Myslicie ze to tez podchodzi pod ta migrene?
Pozdrawiam!!!
Natalia

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Jakiś czas temu miałem pacjentkę która uskarżała się na podobne problemy. No może przebiegało to łagodniej ale też mroczki  potem  ból głowy .... No ale każdy jest inny. W każdym razie po badaniach wyszło że jej trzustka była zaatakowana przez przywrę trzustki. Gdy się jej pozbyliśmy mineło jej to z czasem.  W każdym razie do dziś się nie odezwala do mnie. Tłumaczyłem sobie te jej objawy chwilowym brakiem insuliny i mozliwością wchłaniania  glukozy do komórek (trzustka wydziela insulinę). Brak wchłaniania glukozy (zablokowany przewód trzustkowy) objawiać się może mroczkami gdyż mózg bez glukozy (lub mozliwości jej wchłaniania) nie pociągnie i się broni różnymi zaburzeniami. Np przed niedożywieniem chroni go zwiększenie przekroju żył  w rejonie głowy przy czym powstaje wtedy ucisk wewnątrz czaszkowy i ból migrenowy. 
Ot i tyle . Może po części to pomoże Wam

Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedyś mroczki pojawiały się po dużym wysiłku. Teraz, po 30 latach, bez powodu. Jeżeli powodem jest cukier 150, to jest powodem. Jeżeli powodem jest cisnienie 140, to jest powodem. Bo takie wyniki mam ale kiedyś wyniki były książkowe a mroczki były...tak to jest...mroczki przeszły a ja czekam /wcale nie oczekuję/ na zajebisty zapierdol łba. Ale gdyby nie nastapił, to napiszę o tym. 

Stanzet

----------


## ZuzuG

U mnie mroczki przed oczami pojawiały się przy bardzo silnym bólu głowy, razem z nudnościami, wymiotami, nadwrażliwością na światło i dźwięk, lekkim drętwieniem rąk. Zaczęłam prowadzić dzienniczek migrenowy na abcmigrena.pl przygotowując się na wizytę u neurologa. Podczas wizyty bardzo się te notatki przydały, bo były dokładniejsze niż wywiad medyczny (wiele rzeczy tak na szybko można zapomnieć), dodatkowo lekarz zalecił badania i okazało się, ze cierpię na migrenę. Teraz jesteśmy na etapie dobierania odpowiedniego leczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry posiadam te same objawy dziennie przez 2 lata... Jedna z osób opisała że wyleczyla pacjentke,  proszę o poradę jakie badania powinienem zrobić?

----------


## delilaght

Dr Jarosław Poleszczuk będzie tutaj dobrze w stanie pomóc rozwiązać ten problem.

----------


## MalTur

Widzę, ze  niektórzy z Was też korzystali z porad na abcmigrena. Ja również odnalazłam tę stronę. Dodatkowo z paniami z całego kraju wspieramy się wzajemnie w walce z migreną na fanpejdżu Migrena z głowy. To ogromne wsparcie, wiedząc jak wiele nas jest.

----------

